# Tailshaft seal leaking



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

Whats involved with replacing on a 1987 D21 the front seal where the driveshaft bolts up to the tailshaft on the trans? I noticed its leaking and also how do I go about checking the tranny fluid level since its a 5 speed? I know most 5-speed's you just remove the filler bolt and check if its up to level. 

I just got the truck so im not very aware of where the bolt is located under the tranny.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the will be a plug on the side of the tranny about 1/2 way up(dont remember which side), remove it and check the level with your finger, it should be at the bottom of the threads, you also add from there as well. 

use a 1/2" ratchet (I believe) to remove the plug, it fits right in.

some people recommend to jack the side of the vehicle the plug is on about 2" to get a little more fluid in there.


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

dvdswanson said:


> the will be a plug on the side of the tranny about 1/2 way up(dont remember which side), remove it and check the level with your finger, it should be at the bottom of the threads, you also add from there as well.
> 
> use a 1/2" ratchet (I believe) to remove the plug, it fits right in.
> 
> some people recommend to jack the side of the vehicle the plug is on about 2" to get a little more fluid in there.


Thanx for the help. The seal isnt leaking too bad but something I plan to replace soon.


----------

